# 8 Lakes Leg Aches--Spokane



## gonzlaw (Feb 22, 2005)

Have any of you ever done this ride? It's next Saturday and I'm just rying to get an idea of the course. My work has totally screwed with my riding schedule (and, thus, my fitness level) this year. So, I'm only doing the 50 mile route. But, nonetheless, I'm just looking for general observations of the route, notable hills, support, etc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

gonzlaw said:


> Have any of you ever done this ride? It's next Saturday and I'm just rying to get an idea of the course. My work has totally screwed with my riding schedule (and, thus, my fitness level) this year. So, I'm only doing the 50 mile route. But, nonetheless, I'm just looking for general observations of the route, notable hills, support, etc. Thanks in advance.


The two biggest hills are the Thorn St. hill pretty much at the beginning (west out of Hangman Valley) and the climb up out of Hangman Valley back to the start point at the end.

Other than those two. it's a relatively comfortable ride, and well supported. They only other thing you will have to deal with, possibly, is the heat. If you're from around here, how hot has it been? And that's most likely how hot it will be for the ride. Start early and try to finish early before it gets brutal.

I'm an old guy and the first time I rode the 8 Lakes in 2000, I had a Schwinn 'comfort' bike and still finished the ride. I was whipped (to say the least) but finished. I have a _much_ better bike now and a _lot_ more fit. 8 Lakes was the first organized ride I participated in.


----------



## gonzlaw (Feb 22, 2005)

DaveT said:


> The two biggest hills are the Thorn St. hill pretty much at the beginning (west out of Hangman Valley) and the climb up out of Hangman Valley back to the start point at the end.
> 
> Other than those two. it's a relatively comfortable ride, and well supported. They only other thing you will have to deal with, possibly, is the heat. If you're from around here, how hot has it been? And that's most likely how hot it will be for the ride. Start early and try to finish early before it gets brutal.
> 
> I'm an old guy and the first time I rode the 8 Lakes in 2000, I had a Schwinn 'comfort' bike and still finished the ride. I was whipped (to say the least) but finished. I have a _much_ better bike now and a _lot_ more fit. 8 Lakes was the first organized ride I participated in.


Dave,

Thanks for the insight. It has been fairly warm lately. I am expecting the same on Saturday. But, the ride starts at 8 am so it should still be fairly cool. Besides, I would rather ride in heat than in rain. Sounds like a good ride. I can't believe this, but this will be my first organized ride as well--despite being involved in road riding since 95. So, I'm looking forward to it. Thanks again.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The 8 Lakes really taught me the value of 'proper bike for the job' and of training. I was enthused about riding whole _*35 miles*_ (the longest ride for me at the time) that I went out and bought a real road bike and started an semi-organized training regimen. The following year I rode the STP, and since have done many century and other long-distance rides.

This year my cycling thing will be a two-week cycling vacation for my wife and I in Germany and Austria.


----------



## gonzlaw (Feb 22, 2005)

DaveT said:


> The 8 Lakes really taught me the value of 'proper bike for the job' and of training. I was enthused about riding whole _*35 miles*_ (the longest ride for me at the time) that I went out and bought a real road bike and started an semi-organized training regimen. The following year I rode the STP, and since have done many century and other long-distance rides.
> 
> This year my cycling thing will be a two-week cycling vacation for my wife and I in Germany and Austria.


Wow! Germany and Austria sound cool. Enjoy that. I have always derived enough enjoyment from just getting out there and riding by myself. Last year, I had planned on doing a local century but pulled the procrastination card at the last minute mainly becuase the weather was kind of crappy on the morning of the century. This year I decided that I was going to do two organized rides, rain or shine because I feel like I'm missing something by not doing them. I almost feel like I am not a card carrying member of the cycling sub-culture because I haven't done any organized rides. STP is a goal for the future. Logistically, it's kind of a pain. Have fun in Europe.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

gonzlaw said:


> Wow! Germany and Austria sound cool. Enjoy that. I have always derived enough enjoyment from just getting out there and riding by myself. Last year, I had planned on doing a local century but pulled the procrastination card at the last minute mainly becuase the weather was kind of crappy on the morning of the century. This year I decided that I was going to do two organized rides, rain or shine because I feel like I'm missing something by not doing them. I almost feel like I am not a card carrying member of the cycling sub-culture because I haven't done any organized rides. STP is a goal for the future. Logistically, it's kind of a pain. Have fun in Europe.


So, how'd you like the 8 Lakes? Plenty hot and I cramped up pretty good 2 blocks from the end, but David's Pizza was worth it.

There's an organized ride every weekend in September. You should plan on a couple.


----------



## gonzlaw (Feb 22, 2005)

DaveT said:


> So, how'd you like the 8 Lakes? Plenty hot and I cramped up pretty good 2 blocks from the end, but David's Pizza was worth it.
> 
> There's an organized ride every weekend in September. You should plan on a couple.


It was great! Strangely, I also had a couple of fleeting cramps toward the end. It started off really comfortable but was pretty darn warm toward the end and I probably hadn't been drinking quite enough. Plus, I just haven't been putting in enough time on the bike. So, I'm thinking those facts account for the slight cramping issue. All in all, it was a great ride, though. Good scenery, well supported and I liked the fact that the organizers took the effort to block a couple highways (195 especially) for us to cross. 

I know there's the Autumn Century on Sep. 11 (I am riding that) and then the Tour de Lacs on 17-18. What else is there in September?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The other two are the 'Great Northwest Fall Tour' on Sept 4th, a very nice ride, moderately challeging 15/30/50 miler in the hills and woods near Newport, put on by the Newport Rotary Club. And the 'Kootenai River Ride', a 20/56/95K ride starting in Bonners Ferry on the 24th of Sept.

I really like the Tour des Lacs. This year we're going to do the Trail of the Coeur d'Alenes with cruise then come back to Spokane on the Centennial Trail the same day

You probably can get the ride info at Two Wheel Transit downtown or at one of the Wheelsport locations.


----------



## kenny1125 (Jan 20, 2009)

Anyone else riding this Saturday? Should be warm.


----------

